# 66 Rally Gauges from Parts Place; oil/temp



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

I installed the aftermarket rally cluster from Parts Place. On initial start up the
Oil and Temp gauge needles are off the scale to the left and don't register.
I can't get their techs to help me....Anyone have an idea what the problem could be.
New everything senders and wire harness.

DON'T BUY THESE OVERPRICED GAUGES...THEY ARE GARBAGE!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do those two use a diffrent ground wire from the others?


----------



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

Not sure check it tomorrow. ground was what I was thinking too. The needles re-appear when I turn off the engine, but when I turn the key to on, the needles disappear to the left.
I remember the back was already wired when I bought them.


----------



## Billy's Goat (Oct 21, 2010)

Didn't get my aftermarket ralley gauge set from the Parts Place - got mine from Ames but had the same problem. Did you get the correct sending units for the oil and temp.? The stock ones will not work. I had to go to M&H wiring I think it was to get the right pieces. After that, everything worked fine.


----------

